#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  6 Cost-Effective Ways to Make IoT Enterprise.

## Bhavya

From the asset tracking to compliance, IoT holds vast potential for the enterprises. But enterprises are still evolving in the uses of IoT technology. So every enterprise has this question how to implement IoT cost-effectively?. Here I have listed down the 6 cost-effective ways to implement IoT technology in the enterprise.

Implement the current technology rather than waiting for the better oneStart from the basics and scale up as you needDeploy and make the dumb things smartUse low-cost networksBalance the cost vs securityKeep an account of all the value IoT provides

----------

